# Virginia Beach racing



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I will be in the beach over Easter weekend. What kind of racing will be available? Tim


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Sundance said:


> I will be in the beach over Easter weekend. What kind of racing will be available? Tim


Contact Tom Bowman...he's in VA Beach.....

[email protected]


They run T-Jets and SS.....


Tell Big Red...Wendell sent ya......



Yo!


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Sundance... We'll be racing our BeachJet class of T-Jets, they are in the Fray/VHors style on my small routed track. If you like sliding around, rather than stuck to the max and then you fall off...then you'll like racing on my track! Here's the details, with my contact info:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html
Here's our club website: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/

Hey Wendell, racing in NC last weekend...when you getting on the road?


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

Magnuts said:


> Hey Wendell, racing in NC last weekend...when you getting on the road?


Hopfully soon Bro...got a lot of family issues to work out and they cut my hours down at work so my rec funds are limited...

But take heart...as long as I'm not around you can win some races......:lol:

Hey tell Josh hello.......



_*Yo!*_


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Yo, I was wondering why I was winning so many races! ;>


----------

